# Episode Sequence Sort Order



## Craigamuir (Apr 9, 2013)

Within a season pass item folder, the only possible display order is the sequence in which the DVR recorded them. For most series, this order has little utility. The default order should be newest to oldest original air date (or season/episode #).

Whenever we record 25 or more shows in a syndicated series, watching them in the original air sequence is typically critical to understanding the programs. TiVo offers them up instead in the jumbled TiVo entry sequence that forces you to examine the info display on each entry.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Then complain to the network that aired them out of order. This is a useless feature that Tivo should waste time and resources on.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't understand this complaint. Every series I've ever recorded was aired in order, so the episodes were in reverse order of when they aired with the last aired episode on top.

Still, it might be useful to have an "original air date" sort.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

mikeyts said:


> I don't understand this complaint. Every series I've ever recorded was aired in order, so the episodes were in reverse order of when they aired with the last aired episode on top.
> 
> Still, it might be useful to have an "original air date" sort.


_New_ episodes are aired in order. (Or if not - see Firefly - the guide data lies and TiVo won't know the real order anyway).

But the original post was talking about syndicated (read: reruns) airings. Sometimes these are in order and sometimes they're randomized. (For that matter if you miss an episode and record it later it may end up out of order)

I've occasionally wished for either an 'episode order' or 'original air date order' sort option. (Although on the older TiVos you could, to a certain degree, reorder things manually to fit your desire by manipulating the expiration date and using the 'expiration date' sort order)

Adding this sort option wouldn't be my top priority, but it should be pretty trivial to implement so I wouldn't mind seeing it for the rare instance when its useful.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry--I missed "a syndicated series" in the OP.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually, while I most often scoff at the suggestions put out there, I would find this benefital... When finding a new show or when viewing repeats, I like to get a volume of episodes together for watching. This would let them line up without having to research the season/episode itself. Sometimes this shows up with the show description, other times you need to view the show details.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The problem, of course, is that original air date _or_ season and episode number is not listed in the descriptions of all episodic content.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

All-ready available on the TiVo Series 4 using the HD Menus. Go to the bottom of a folder or in a program's menu select "Explore this show" - > "Episodes" and you can watch them in episodic order. A bonus feature is if an episode is missing from "My Shows" there may be a link to watch it from Hulu, Netflix or Amazon.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

HomeUser said:


> All-ready available on the TiVo Series 4 using the HD Menus. Go to the bottom of a folder or in a program's menu select "Explore this show" - > "Episodes" and you can watch them in episodic order. A bonus feature is if an episode is missing from "My Shows" there may be a link to watch it from Hulu, Netflix or Amazon.


It works the same way on the Series 3 OLED as part of the Tivo Search function.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

I watch using the episode guide all the time.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

HomeUser said:


> All-ready available on the TiVo Series 4 using the HD Menus. Go to the bottom of a folder or in a program's menu select "Explore this show" - > "Episodes" and you can watch them in episodic order. A bonus feature is if an episode is missing from "My Shows" there may be a link to watch it from Hulu, Netflix or Amazon.


It's a little slower and more awkward than a simple Now Playing sort, but you're right - I'd forgotten you could play recorded episodes out of that full episode list.

(I normally use it to see if I've missed an episode, or to have it automatically create a wishlist for a specific episode)


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TiVo's latest survey was about "binge viewing" and they asked what features would help with watching shows in this manner.

I suggested they need a "sort by air date and/or episode number" in the show folder options.

Of course, that will only work as long as Tribune passes that data on to the Tivo.


----------



## ae6dx (Jul 21, 2005)

I've been wanting this too.


----------

